# Rare Ariens ST1024 SHO followed me home...but it's a basket case. Thoughts?



## BeatsShoveling (Feb 14, 2020)

I've been keeping my eye out for some of the more unusual snowblower models for a while. Had a chance to look at an Ariens ST1024 SHO today, the mid-'90s one with the 14" 6-blade impeller, iron gearcase, and extra-long worm gear chute. It was rough enough I was going to pass but the guy made a low offer and it came home with me. Now I'm trying to figure out the best course of action. Rebuild? Part out? I want a SHO but I'm also getting too old for hardcore restorations.

Opinions from the brain trust? I can weld and machine stuff but I don't know how much effort the old SHOs are worth.


----------



## Patrick0525 (Dec 24, 2020)

Following thread.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

did you pay him or did he pay you to take it!? seriously, i don't think i would be up to this job. maybe an earlier 10000 series classic.


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

Looks great. I think it's easily worth fixing. Some members including me have replacement parts. All trans parts are the same as the St824. I picked think one up from a friend that been sitting for 3 years.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That's going to be a job. Either steady yourself for a big project or maybe add a few bucks to it and relist and hopefully find someone who has the time and talent to do a good job bringing the old girl back to life.
Just post a lot of photos so someone coming out to look at it knows what they're coming to see.


.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

long chute alone is worth taking it


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

That’s not bad I’ve seen worse at the shop you can choose to fix it or run it as it is for a little while. Just needs a weld in reinforcement. Axle can be built back up with weld and machined smooth at a shop for under 100 I’m sure. Paint I personally would leave alone as I’ve seen way worse and just touch it up for now but if you want it to look nes you could have it sandblasted and painted and get a decal kit, I suck at painting by hand so I would probably pay somebody to do that though, definitely a keeper. i will admit ive never seen a bearing that bad before on an axle.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Worth repairing if you want a great machine. If i was buying a used machine I'd pay $50 as is not running, up to $125 if motor didn't smoke too much and starter worked. 
Where in MA are u located ?? I could possibly guide you in repair / restoration of your machine.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i guess you could keep an eye out for a non running ST 824 with a better frame and put the 10hp motor on in as well as swap out the dash. when i found out about the 1024 SHO it gave me the idea to put the 12.5hp motor ( $80 running ) on the toro 624 powershift frame( $20 )


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Too far gone for me, ya can't save 'em all. I would look for something that needs a bit less than a miracle.


----------



## BeatsShoveling (Feb 14, 2020)

detdrbuzzard said:


> i guess you could keep an eye out for a non running ST 824 with a better frame and put the 10hp motor on in as well as swap out the dash. when i found out about the 1024 SHO it gave me the idea to put the 12.5hp motor ( $80 running ) on the toro 624 powershift frame( $20 )


The unique thing about the SHO is that it's not an ST824 with a 10HP engine. It's basically an ST1028 that's had its bucket narrowed. The drive assembly is the same across the board but the entire bucket is based off the wider pro models.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i would say start taking it apart and see how bad things are. if you can get away with just replacing some bearing and some lite servicing to make it good reliable machine that might be the best route to go. the bucket really doesn't look too far gone. definitely looks like it might need a new scraper bar and skids adjusted properly but doesn't seem too bad. might be a good starting point till you can find something better


----------



## BeatsShoveling (Feb 14, 2020)

The lower lip of the bucket itself is worn away. You can sort of see a wavy pattern around the snow on the bottom in the pic.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

I believe its worth rebuilding... money invested in repairs including a new engine will be better well spent than purchasing anything new. Just my opinion after working on older ariens iron. 



Here's link to my 24" Custom SHO build..... 
Building A 24" SHO Ariens Bucket.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Another bucket that I repaired...


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Looks like a labor of love. All fixed up and shiny I would think it would fetch $600 ish on the used market.  . . . or . . . it would be a nice keeper.


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

I'm new to walk behind blowers (except my Gravely), but everything I've read here tells me that this is a rare machine. So I would be inclined to save it, and bring it back to life. I know that it would involve "some" work (I've done some restos myself), but just from knowing that you're considering it tells me that you would be glad you did it in the end.


----------



## badbmwbrad (Jul 30, 2019)

That machine seems like it was used commercially, stored outside and received little/no maintenance. It's going to be a labor-intensive restoration. If you're doing it for re-sale then I'm thinking razor-thin profit margin. 

On the other hand, a tall-chute, 6-blade Ariens SHO is a pretty rare and desirable model. 

If the engine is good, then I'd restore it for personal use and never sell it. If it also needs an engine then I'd pass it on to someone else. 

Are you located near southeastern MA?


----------



## Great white (Feb 4, 2021)

rwh963 said:


> did you pay him or did he pay you to take it!? seriously, i don't think i would be up to this job. maybe an earlier 10000 series classic.


Hello forum. This is my 1st post. Great stuff here and thanks to all. My unit is a10000 series 910962. My 7 hp is sitting on the bench rite now waiting for some tlc I disassembled the complete machine, cleaned and lubed everything (everything was in remarkable shape for a 50 year old machine. ) 212 predator for now. I plan on doing only necessary mods without drilling unnecessary holes In order to gain peak performance. The machine was given to me by a friend just after hurricane sandy,but, that’s another story. I like it’s patina so will probably pant only what’s necessary. Thanks to all for great insights to help me along. 
chas


----------



## BeatsShoveling (Feb 14, 2020)

All right, the weather's warming up so I'm taking another look at this and trying to decide how deep I want to go. Question: Does this share an axle with the ST824s? The part number appears different and I've seen people posting that the SHOs have a wider wheelbase to clear the impeller housing.

I do have a good MIG welder I don't have much experience with, and considering I'm about to start restoring an old truck I bet I'll be getting it quickly. Not sure how many sheetmetal projects I want to tackle at once though.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

BeatsShoveling said:


> All right, the weather's warming up so I'm taking another look at this and trying to decide how deep I want to go. Question: Does this share an axle with the ST824s? The part number appears different and I've seen people posting that the SHOs have a wider wheelbase to clear the impeller housing.
> 
> I do have a good MIG welder I don't have much experience with, and considering I'm about to start restoring an old truck I bet I'll be getting it quickly. Not sure how many sheetmetal projects I want to tackle at once though.



Nor sure about ariens but when i look at a Honda to determine whether i should restore I start with testing engine and tranny thoroughly.

then gearboxes.

then the frame

then the bucket

I have many machines so can salvage some parts from different machines to make a really nice one.

With your machine you only have this to work with. So I would figure out time involved, parts prices, etc.Whatever time you think you need double or triple that estimate.

Is it then worth it? Maybe so if doing it for fun. 
Probably not if you just want a good machine. This machine may be a good parts machine. Spring/summer is a good time for good off season deals. You can probably get this model real cheap soon in a garage/moving sale or someone upgrading.
Having patience can really pay off.

my 2 cents.....


----------



## BeatsShoveling (Feb 14, 2020)

As far as I can tell the axle and the bucket lip are the only really thrashed parts. Normally I wouldn't consider a project like this for a snowblower but the 1024SHO was a New England-only model they only made for a couple years.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Definitely a rare and powerful machine worthy of a refurbishment.


----------

